
The Apple App Store Graveyard - walterbell
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/21/the-apple-app-store-graveyard/
======
PebblesHD
My first attempt at publishing an app with Apple for (at that point) the
iPhone 5 was met with extremely limited exposure in the app store itself.
Based on our web referral metrics from the main website and client usage our
downloads were driven (in over 90% of cases) by web referral to the app store,
and not by app store searches natively. The app itself was quite successful
and served its purpose, but the app store alone is not the best way to gain
exposure for a new app, it really needs a combination of web advertising and
active endorsements elsewhere.

